# Fest Dragstrip 2004



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I will have my Maxx Traxx drag strip exactly the same as last year. Its 20'7" long and will be powered by 18.8 volts rated at 10 amps. Yes the same one trigger will be used for both lanes as this will start the cars in a fair dead heat type start.
I ordered a timer system for it but will not have the time to properly set it up.

Prizes for the Drag strip will be for JLTO's in "tuned" stock form. Now last year most of us were just runners with a couple of serious racers so the same loose rules will apply. True the stock tires, no traction magnets, no hot/rewind arms, all parts must be stock. I know a few have serious cars and have invested alot of time into preping them.

Basically three classes will be run under 16 and over 16 for stock cars and a nonstock hotrod hot arm super magnets class, This last class the only requrements are it's a JL chassis gear plate and JL body. Any wheels/tires gears arms magnets brushes. This last class I am not sure if My car will be ready for in time.

A exibition run will be fun I have a car to Challenge the competition that should prove fun to watch. I may loose but it still will be interesting.

Any car can be run on any track for fun so bring any brand you have to give them a blast down the strip or road course.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I will be donating a prize for the winner of the stock class. Some hop-up parts go figure. Hey Goose do you have any idea what time the slot car racing and custom contest will start. All I've heard is 10:30 am and I don't know if thats Sat. or Sun. both days or what.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Goose! Check your email!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just don't forget the digital camera so you can keep us unfortunate ones informed on the activities. Thanks and have a blast! rr


----------

